# Fairview canyon



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody been fishing up Fairview the past few weeks?
How has the fishing been?
Powerbait or worms working better?

Got a couple of kids that are excited to use their new Spiderman and Barbie fishing poles this coming weekend.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Grab some Gulp minnows (or some real dead ones from Walker's in FV) and a 1/16oz jig head and get after those Huntington tigers.

My post from Memorial weekend finished at Huntington and I was getting hits on almost every cast, fishing the far shoreline, not too far from the dam. Near the first big log jutting into the water.

Just cast out, let it sink a little bit, then work it in somewhat erratically. It worked last week.

Good luck!


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

cleveland worm and mash great


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Electric lake has slowed down from the shore. People would show up fishing for an hour or so with no luck then leave. I have watched this for the past 2 weeks. I have caught a lot of "cookie cutter" tigers and cuts from my boat using jigs in shallow water. If you have access to a boat that would be a good place to look into. We brought in 60 fish in about 5 hours yesterday in the south fingers.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Heading up that way this weekend. Probably hit up Miller's Flat, Huntington and then spend the bulk of the time camping with the family near Potter's Ponds. Anyone know how cold it's gettin up there at night? I'm excited to catch some fish this weekend!>>O


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not sure about the middle of the night hours but the last couple weeks the temperature has been about 35 degrees at 6am.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Woo, I better make sure I get the heater working in the trailer! Thanks for the update!


----------

